# cheap garage cabinets



## Gary731 (Feb 24, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a company/website that sells inexpensive melamine cabinets (Canada or US). It is only for my garage. I can assemble them myself.
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## BikerRick (Oct 31, 2009)

The cheapest I found locally were at Home Depot. The base cabinets ranged from $59 to & 85. I don't remember what the wall cabinets cost, but I'm thinking they were around $45 ea.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Here in Huntsville, we have a Habitat for Humanity Restore. It's a big warehouse where donated items are organized and resold. We just picked up a vanity cabinet for our bathroom there. With a little TLC and woodworker magic, it's all fixed up and looks great in its new home!

They usually have entire kitchens worth of cabinets at our Restore - usually garage quality. 

Check here for a local Restore.

Another option would be to check Craigslist.org for local "curb alerts." People throw away garage quality cabinets all the time. 

GL!


----------



## Gary731 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Rick.... nice dobie


----------



## Gary731 (Feb 24, 2010)

We have one in town. I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

You can get 8' (2 x 4') of cheap melamine 12" deep wall cabinets from Walmart for < $100. I think they call them laundry room cabinets. My buddy has them in his garage. they work fine but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I would look for old kitchen cabinets that are being discarded. They are usually pretty cheap, to free, and are usually better material than the really cheap new ones.

Gerry


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

b00kemdano said:


> Here in Huntsville, we have a Habitat for Humanity Restore. It's a big warehouse where donated items are organized and resold. We just picked up a vanity cabinet for our bathroom there. With a little TLC and woodworker magic, it's all fixed up and looks great in its new home!
> 
> They usually have entire kitchens worth of cabinets at our Restore - usually garage quality.
> 
> ...


+1

I volunteer at the Habitat Restore here and a company donated three truckloads of these cabinets to us today. There are very good deals that can be found at these stores.


----------



## chili cook (Feb 19, 2010)

BikerRick said:


> The cheapest I found locally were at Home Depot. The base cabinets ranged from $59 to & 85. I don't remember what the wall cabinets cost, but I'm thinking they were around $45 ea.


 
*DON"T DO IT ! :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: You will cuss yourself everyday you own them !* Cheap is the right word for those cabinets !!! I had the misfourtune to buy those at HD They sag and won't hold any weight! I've had to replace my shelves with 3/4 plywood on all 4 of mine In my opinion your far better off to buy 3/4 inch sanded plywood and build them yourself ! Believe me those from Wal-Mart HD or Lowes will not last anytime at all. WOW I FINALLY GOT TO VENT ABOUT THOSE CHEAP CABINETS - ------------- I feel soooooooo much better now:yes:


Chili


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Chile,
C'mon, tell us how you really feel?:laughing: Our local home depot has 3/4" 4 x 8 sheets of furniture grade plywood for $25 a sheet. Not bad stuff. Pretty straight and smooth. I lined some pantries with it and made shelves out of it. Scraps are good for jigs and sacraficial fences.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

+1.....Low grade cabinets have plenty of compressed wood or mdf that tends to warp, sag or flake especially if the garage is subjected to high humidity and high temperatures.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> Chile,
> C'mon, tell us how you really feel?:laughing: Our local home depot has 3/4" 4 x 8 sheets of furniture grade plywood for $25 a sheet. Not bad stuff. Pretty straight and smooth. I lined some pantries with it and made shelves out of it. Scraps are good for jigs and sacraficial fences.
> Mike Hawkins


 
Sorry for going off topic but I really wish I could buy materials for similar prices as I see posted here all the time. I can`t even buy a sheet of 1/2" MDF for $25 in Canada. Come to think of it, I don't think I can buy a sheet of anything other than 5mm luan for under $25. Shop grade maple ply costs me $60 / sheet for one offs.

:furious::furious::furious:

Oh the envy. Sorry - back on topic now...


----------

